# Self Mixing Paint Cans-Stirrrrred Never Shaken



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some samples of snap on Lids for one gallon cans I would like to get in the hands of some contractors who are interested. 

These new tools were designed for the DIY Painter as most pro's get their paint shaken when they buy it and it never lasts long enough in the can to need re-mixing. When you leave paint with the homeowner, with this high tech lid/mixer attached, it makes touch-ups a breeze. The painter can simply power mix for 15 seconds and never have to pry off a lid to return paint to a "factory mix" state. Some guys attach their card to the lid so they get a call to come back and do more work after the homeowner has had so much fun power mixing.

Let me know if you're interested and I am happy to send you a few to try.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks interesting, thanks for offering it to the members to try, I hope you get some good feedback!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Post some pics Dave, or a short video of how they work


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

There are some pics in his photo album, but a video would be cool!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think thats a brilliant idea Dave!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

RCP said:


> There are some pics in his photo album, but a video would be cool!


I see now :wallbash: Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

What is so hard about cracking open a can and stirring the paint? 
Reinvent the wheel anyone?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the idea. If you wanna send a sample, thats cool.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking forward to getting mine, if I like I will try and sell it to my vendor. This could be great for mixing old paint together, and tinting. As you can turn it on and walk away while its mixing.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> What is so hard about cracking open a can and stirring the paint?
> Reinvent the wheel anyone?


I'm lazy?


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey ProWallGuy,

Thanks for the post. The easy part is cracking open the lid on your 2 year++ old can of paint for a touch-up and stirring it. The hard part is keeping all the dried up crud, rust and scuz from falling into your paint. Ever think about doing a touch up and starting 15 seconds later? Now you can.






ProWallGuy said:


> What is so hard about cracking open a can and stirring the paint?
> Reinvent the wheel anyone?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> What is so hard about cracking open a can and stirring the paint?
> Reinvent the wheel anyone?


I'm thinking of boxing 5ers, old paints. Or tinting, I don't think its intended for simple stirring paint before applications that a stir stick can do.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd keep a few in my shop for mixing primers or deep tones that have sat around. Stir the paint, drop the mixer onto a gallon can of water, give it a quick spin to rinse. 
I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Bender EIEIO!!!

You are ahead of the curve my friend. If using something other than waterbase, you can spin in mineral spirits, thinner, etc...Of course nothing flammable.


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know that those of you who asked for samples should see them mid next week. Looking forward to hearing what you think.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hmmmmm,

The wallpaper prep coat I use stays in suspension for about 2 minutes. This would definitely be useful for me.

How do we get a sample?


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi DaArch, 

If you hold the can up side down it will stay in suspension longer.

Let me know how that works. If you still need a sample, I will send you one.

:icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol::icon_lol:

Dave


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're still handing them out I'd like to try one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

I store the cans upside down after having the case shaken by my seller. It doesn't do much good.

This is a very low viscous acrylic coating with what we suspect is silica in it to give the surface some grip.

I stir it with a mini squirrel cage and it stays OK for maybe two days. It's a product that goes far, so it can last for a week or more - depending on my schedule. So, your device may be just the ticket for us paperhangers that use Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat.

I'm looking forward to testing it out. AND, if it works well, you can be damn sure I'll pass the word around. 

thanks for the sampling.


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi daArch,

What do you do with the squirrel cage when you are done mixing?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave S said:


> Hi daArch,
> 
> What do you do with the squirrel cage when you are done mixing?
> 
> ...


wash it and put it back in my tool bag. Being an acrylic based coating with no pigment, it washes off tools very easily.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just got mine this morning, thanks Dave


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Dave S said:


> Hey ProWallGuy,
> 
> Thanks for the post. The easy part is cracking open the lid on your 2 year++ old can of paint for a touch-up and stirring it. The hard part is keeping all the dried up crud, rust and scuz from falling into your paint. Ever think about doing a touch up and starting 15 seconds later? Now you can.


To be honest that's about as long as it should take with a paint stick. If its more then a few years since the last time you opened the can then you might need to get a match done then use the old can.

To me it looks more like a PIA then anything, cleaning it, the mess it could cause

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> To be honest that's about as long as it should take with a paint stick. If its more then a few years since the last time you opened the can then you might need to get a match done then use the old can.
> 
> To me it looks more like a PIA then anything, cleaning it, the mess it could cause
> 
> Pat


Pat, why dont you have him send you one, then make your determination. For me, looking at them, the gallon size seems more DIY, the 5'ers I think will work better for contractors.

It also seems that these will grab less air while mixing. Nice if you're mixing clears, or products where bubbles are a PITA.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I hear ya, I could be totally wrong here, I'm just looking at the pictures. like others have said a video would be nice.

It just seems to me that there is quite a few extra steps involved from using this instead of the common paint stick. Getting your drill out, cleaning the thing after each use. You would need a extra bucket to put the thing in after you pull it out of the can.

This is just what comes to mind. Again I could be wrong and I think it really cool that he is letting people try it out here at paint talk for real reviews. So I guess I should just let you guys try it out and see what you say before I keep rambling my trap..

Pat


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> I hear ya, I could be totally wrong here, I'm just looking at the pictures. like others have said a video would be nice.
> 
> It just seems to me that there is quite a few extra steps involved from using this instead of the common paint stick. Getting your drill out, cleaning the thing after each use. You would need a extra bucket to put the thing in after you pull it out of the can.
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying, but every tool has a use. You arent going to break out the airless to spray a bird house, just like you wouldnt get the pro shot out to spray 20 gals.

I could see using this with deck stains. You ever try to stir a nearly full can, and get the inch of sludge off the bottom to mix properly? It sloshes everywhere and takes forever, not to mention trying that with a 5'er. Thats one use I can see for sure.


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Pat, 

Thanks for your honest opinion. I met guys out there that told me they would never use this product even if it was for free. "Long Live the Stir Stick". And after they tested it they still said they would never use it. But they did tell me it mixed like no mixer they have ever seen. 

Regarding the mess, the product is designed to snap on and stay with the can until the paint is gone. Then you can clean it(dishwasher) and snap on another.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Your not exactly re-inventing the wheel here Dave. Autobody paint stores have been selling the same product for years. I have a few aluminum ones that I use for custom stain matches to keep the stain agitated while using. The only pic I could find was this plastic one. 

I still dont understand what is so difficult about sticking a stick in a can and stirring it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Well I would love the fiver mixer for mixing up left over exteriors for primer. It back breaking when your boxing 20 fivers.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Well I would love the fiver mixer for mixing up left over exteriors for primer. It back breaking when your boxing 20 fivers.


 

that thing wouldnt help you with mixing all that paint, you would still have to box it. all it would do is help you mix each 5 one at a time so if you had 5 different fives your still gonna have to box them all together then maybe use that mixer when your all done 



did that just make sense???? ...........lol im having trouble getting into words what im thinking


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

What are you the boxing nazi


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Thanks for your honest opinion. I met guys out there that told me they would never use this product even if it was for free. "Long Live the Stir Stick". And after they tested it they still said they would never use it. But they did tell me it mixed like no mixer they have ever seen.
> 
> Regarding the mess, the product is designed to snap on and stay with the can until the paint is gone. Then you can clean it(dishwasher) and snap on another.


 
Our wives will just love that:blink::no:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I would like to try one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I can understand how most painters who use normal modern paints would look upon this with skepticism, paints don't settle that hard that quickly. And we all know how to manually shake a can almost as well as a machine. And usually a stick (even if we do have to make our own unbreakable ones now-a-days) will do the trick for any paints that have settled.

But I tell you, I am really looking forward to trying this for the wallpaper prep coat I use. When I open a new can, I need to spend a few minutes with a drill and mini squirrel cage to put the solids back into suspension. Yes, I have the paint store shake the cases, but I buy a few months supply at a time, and settlement is quick and thorough.

NEPS, that plastic POS you posted also looks ideal for my use.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> NEPS, that plastic POS you posted also looks ideal for my use.


Next time your in the Quincy/Weymouth area stop by Browns Autobody supply and get a aluminum one.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Or you can buy the yellow one off ebay for $11.99.

http://compare.ebay.com/like/380235232282?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&rvr_id=213923713376&crlp=1_263602_309572&UA=%3F*I8&GUID=878e00cf12d0a06c1af3fae3fff923fa&itemid=380235232282&ff4=263602_309572


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Or these metal ones that have a nice hande and a nice lever for pouring. 

http://autobodystore.net/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=SIKLIDS&Category_Code=PSH

$20 bucks


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Great Post Gabe,

And to be honest I never ever considered wall paper glue. I plan to look into that more. I am working on some videos as suggested but by the time I get that done, you guys will already have had the chance to try them out for real. The convenience that people tell me they appreciate is with paint that has sat for a long time. 

Try going to www.lidstir.com to see the info-mercial. 

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Great Post Gabe,
> 
> And to be honest I never ever considered wall paper glue. I plan to look into that more. I am working on some videos as suggested but by the time I get that done, you guys will already have had the chance to try them out for real. The convenience that people tell me they appreciate is with paint that has sat for a long time.
> 
> ...


As well you should not because it does not exist, it is called paste now or adhesive


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

chrisn said:


> As well you should not because it does not exist, it is called paste now or adhesive


lol @ chris, do you have google alerts set up for "behr" and "glue"!


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, Okay Chris & RCP, 

I see nobody gets a brake with this crew. "Wall Paper Prep Coat" was the proper scientific call out. Not Glue. Thanks for your kind spirited support.....I think??

Dave


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave,

Some of us paper hangers have been trying to educate people about correct nomenclature.

We use paste to adhere the wallcoverings to the wall, not glue which is usually an animal by-product. Paste is generally refined starches.

Also, before I paste paper to a wall, I apply a wallpaper prep coat, to be exact, I use Swing Wallpaper Prep Coat:










Some people think we still use "size" which is a diluted paste. (I've written a little article about that:

http://billarchibald.com/size.html )

Don't worry about what you hear here, some folks get a little frustrated with the continued misinformation that is spread around.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Okay, Okay Chris & RCP,
> 
> I see nobody gets a brake with this crew. "Wall Paper Prep Coat" was the proper scientific call out. Not Glue. Thanks for your kind spirited support.....I think??
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave, no offense intended, it is just a running joke around here, ask Bill about painting wallpaper!:whistling2:


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Bill,

Thank you for the edumacation. I have been getting bits and pieces from your brothers and sisters on PT and did not know you had a PHD in Wallpaper Installation, prep, removal, etc... I sincerely appreciate your insite and look forward to your feedback on the samples I sent you. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RCP said:


> ask Bill about painting wallpaper!:whistling2:


DON'T GET ME STARTED !!!!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave S said:


> did not know you had a PHD in Wallpaper Installation,
> 
> Dave


PHD ---- Prima (Hack) Donna


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I had the same problem Bill had. I used it on some Cabots and it came out the side. It could of been that I mixed it to fast and will have to try it on something else but that attempt was a fail.

I think it needs a tighter lid.

Also as you can see in the last picture it was not mixed very well but after it started to spill out I lost patience and mixed it another way.


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Workaholic, 

Thanks for your feedback. We have not had those leakage issues with latex paint and the coatings we have mixed. However, we do not mix above medium speed. I will try it on a can of Cabots and the Wal Prep Bill attempted it on.

Thanks again,

Dave


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Workaholic,
> 
> Thanks for your feedback. We have not had those leakage issues with latex paint and the coatings we have mixed. However, we do not mix above medium speed. I will try it on a can of Cabots and the Wal Prep Bill attempted it on.
> 
> ...


I will try it again on some regular paint, it is harder than one would think to find something to use it on as most everything I use comes new and shaken from the store. I suppose I could try it out on something I got lying around here. 

I was also thinking that from a DIY Home Owner standpoint it would probably work better as they are not usually mixing a full new can.

Also I will have to turn my drill on low, it was on 2 I think.


----------



## Dave S (Feb 24, 2011)

Sean,

I know you will love it for the old stuff you have laying around. You will get a factory mix in less than 30 seconds. Also, if it has "skinned over", the mixer paddle will grab the skin and retain it so it will not end up in the good paint.

Again I appreciate you giving our product a try and for your honest feedback.

Dave


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Dave S said:


> Sean,
> 
> I know you will love it for the old stuff you have laying around. You will get a factory mix in less than 30 seconds. Also, if it has "skinned over", the mixer paddle will grab the skin and retain it so it will not end up in the good paint.
> 
> ...


I will try it on a partial can around here. 

I think your market place for this product is the DIY market. Most professionals are not using the old cans we are using new products that get shaken.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I would still like to hear honest feedback from the others who received the gracious free samples.

Dave, are these constructed like they are to seal the plastic cans tighter? I do understand with that inner lip, the design probably prevents them from tightly sealing both metal and plastic gallon cans.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Rob remembered one day to try it, and the drill battery was dead!
He did put the lid on and said it did not seem to fit real snug.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I simply haven't had time. I look at them and get that messed up feeling. With the wacky weather we are having my schedule has been so PHUCKED up. 
Sorry Dave, I will get to it.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Just an interesting color and the brand. It does match the well maintained lawn. Are you painting camo gear:blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Softy said:


> Just an interesting color and the brand. It does match the well maintained lawn. Are you painting camo gear:blink:


 that was done in early April before her lawn turned green again don't remember the color some cabbots. I don't pick em I just stick em


----------



## The Painter Lady (Jun 17, 2010)

Dave,

I'm a little confused. Is this mixer supposed to stay on for the life of the can? If not, then you will still be taking the lid off an old can and getting “all the dried up crud, rust and scuz" falling in your paint no?

I mainly work in a hospital. We finally have a paint palette for everyone to choose from (instead of anything they want which ends up in the paint closet 15 years later). This allows me to buy in bulk and save money for them. I end up with paint that has been sitting sometimes for months. The maintenance guys are in charge of most touch up (it's almost constant) and they surely do mess up the cans and buckets. They can never get the plastic lids back on tight so I do get a lot of skinning.

I like your idea, but I don’t really see how it would help, especially since I’ll likely be straining paint anyway (to get the dried up crud, rust and scuz out of it).

Erin


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I think if the gallon need to be stack then the home owners might find themselves in the situation of


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The Painter Lady said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm a little confused. Is this mixer supposed to stay on for the life of the can? If not, then you will still be taking the lid off an old can and getting “all the dried up crud, rust and scuz" falling in your paint no?
> 
> ...




I think Dave may have left the building. If you notice the OP was last February, and the last review was the 5th of April.

True, he may still be getting email notices that posts were made to this thread, but I have a feeling he may not waste too much more time here.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Ace Painting said:


> If you're still handing them out I'd like to try one.


 
delete


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> delete


Chris pm me your address and I will send you one.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a few extra if anyone wants one also.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I haven't even opened one up. Sorry Dave! 
I will give them to anyone that would like to try it out.


----------

